

Touch+ Make any surface multi-touch - blacktulip
http://www.ractiv.com

======
benlaud
Amazing. But I wonder how could it detect the touch event without a sensor in
the touch surface. Is it really accurate? Or it need to calibrate before use
it? "Touch" is always the hardest problem in those kind of sensing technology.

